# Adopting a a Pomerania dog any advice?



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

I am adopting a Pomerania dog and i am really concerned about my birds safety so any advice


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The dog should be kept completely separate from the birds and not allowed in the same space. Dogs are predators instinctively, no matter how tame they are, and could easily kill a budgie.


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok any more advice


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

@Cody provided you with the most important and essential advice. If you keep dog and birds separated, what other advice do you need?


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok but can i introduce the dog to my bird while the birds are in the cage and the dog on the leash


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

They are not going to be friends so just hang out with your pets at different times. My budgies would be terrified of a dog.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* You really should not introduce your dog to your birds. Doing so would terrify the budgies. 
Keep the dog in a different room from the budgies at all times.









Cats (and Dogs) are Predators // Birds are Prey


The purpose of the Talk Budgies Forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies. There are simply too many "Emergency" threads appearing where well-meaning members choose to keep both cats (or dogs) and budgies in the same household. Please -- think carefully...




www.talkbudgies.com





I have multiple birds and two shelties.
My dogs are NEVER allowed into the rooms where my birds are kept.*


----------

